# Do women who wear Burkas go "swimming"?  Apparently they do.



## rdean (Dec 24, 2010)

Modest Swimwear | Muslim Swimwear | Islamic Swimwear | Girls Swimsuits | Mens Swim Shorts | Modest Wear | Muslim Swimsuit | Modest Swimsuits | Modestkini

Seems Muslims are not without a sense of humor when it comes to "swimming".







Guys apparently, can show more skin.  As long as it's "above" the waist.  By the way, these are referred to as "shorts".






Big women's bodies are not only "covered", but apparently, their faces are also "blurred".






How can you tell if someone is drowning?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 24, 2010)

I didn't want to do it but it made me LOL and is repworthy

Merry Christmas


----------



## rdean (Dec 25, 2010)

These were "discontinued".  Simply TOO revealing.


----------



## Blagger (Dec 25, 2010)

Of course burka'd woman can go swimming, rdean. But sharia law dictates that when swimming, women/property must remain submerged at all times so as not to attract unwanted male attention. Navigation is made possible by using a small, hand-held periscope so that they don't bump into any other submuslimes that may be in the area.


----------



## padillasportau (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey, those modest swimwear are really nice and seems very comfortable. Can you please share all the details?


----------

